# Hair Breakage Products



## RayannaBanana (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wondering what's the best products for hair breakage. I've tried quite a few things which I thought were working at first and now they don't seem to be. I'm even taking pills called hair force that usually seems to help but lately  nothing is. 

Any suggestions!?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything oral (i.e. pills) won't help with the hair you have today, since hair is essentially "dead". The ends have no contact with what is going on at the scalp. The oral treatment might however help the hair that is currently growing out of your scalp to be stronger/healthier/grow faster.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 30, 2010)

Try Lush's Rehab shampoo. It strengthens your hair, so it shouldn't break as easily. Also, try using the Pantene Pro-V Restoratives Hair Mask. I used it last night on my hair It was soo dry and the ends were so fragile and easily breakable, as a result from too much heat from my curling iron, too much hairspray, falling asleep with a messy bun, and brushing through the rest only to straighten it a bit (i know i know, soo bad!) but today my hair feels sooo silky and the ends feel and look much better!

Hope this helps! =)


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2010)

frederick fekkai protein rx always gives my hair a really nice boost. i use biolage foretherapie shampoo/conditioner and garnier fructis leave-in every night and the fekkai mask once a week.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 2, 2010)

Redkens Real Control line works great along with their Extreme line.
Joico's K-Pak works good.
Moroccan Oil works wonders

Just remember too much protein will damage your hair more. So, only use a protein treatment 2x a month.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 2, 2010)

Joico K-Pak did wonders for me


----------



## shatteredshards (May 3, 2010)

As Inspired explained, pills won't help what you already have, but I've been taking biotin (5000 mcg) for about a year now and it definately is helping my hair grow faster (I color my hair, and have visible roots in under a week) and spurring new hair growth.


----------



## SeaHen (May 3, 2010)

How do you treat your hair rayanna? Is your hair coloured? Do you use  heat regularly? How is your hair breaking, like visibly or is just not  growing/ falling out etc? Could you be low on iron? Is it fine?

Make sure you rotate protein treatments with moisture and look for  products that contain ceramides also they are very beneficial to hair. 

I found some links that i think may be beneficial to you

Protein and moisture: what does your hair need ? | eternalvoyageur on Xanga

How to tell if a conditioner has protein in it ? | eternalvoyageur on Xanga

( have a nosey of this whole blog/site)

HTH


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 3, 2010)

Cheap fixes...Aussie 3 minute miracle and the wonderful all purpose EVOO! Use them only 2 times a week or less, because it can get a little too overwhelming for daily use.


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SeaHen* 

 
_How do you treat your hair rayanna? Is your hair coloured? Do you use  heat regularly? How is your hair breaking, like visibly or is just not  growing/ falling out etc? Could you be low on iron? Is it fine?

Make sure you rotate protein treatments with moisture and look for  products that contain ceramides also they are very beneficial to hair. 

I found some links that i think may be beneficial to you

Protein and moisture: what does your hair need ? | eternalvoyageur on Xanga

How to tell if a conditioner has protein in it ? | eternalvoyageur on Xanga

( have a nosey of this whole blog/site)

HTH_

 
I colour my hair and also blowdry and straighten it. I started using garnier Dryness Reversal Treatment since I did like it the first time I tried it. Argan Oil, KMS straightening cream and Loreal Professional Hot Style Iron Cream. I was thinking to switching to Ion Healing Jojoba Flat Iron cream since it's cheaper. My hair actually breaks sometimes just by touching it, I think that makes it seem like to not growing but I do get roots. It is possible that I am low on Iron and my hair is a bit fine but I have a good amount of it. 

Thanks for the link! I'll take a look.


----------



## Nicala (May 4, 2010)

I second Aussie 3 minute miracle! It works great and smells fruity and delicious. I always get compliments on my hair scent whenever I use it.


----------



## Meisje (May 19, 2010)

I have used Ion prodcuts, and Hask Henna and Placenta. Both make hair stronger, but you shouldn't over-use them because too much protein seems to make hair brittle.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i like the matrix sleek look hair mask. that works really well at mending my ends and leaving my hair soft and shiney again.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 20, 2010)

Moroccanoil Hair mask.


----------



## Caderas (May 20, 2010)

^^ I agree with trying the Moroccan Oil masks.  They're pretty nice!

And i know Aquage's Stregthening or Silking shampoo/conditioners work really nice on damaged hair!


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2010)

I use Argan oil shampoo/conditioner/treatment it's less expensive than Moroccan oil brand although not by much. 

If you are using a LOT of heat styling tools and bleaching your hair you can spend hundreds of  dollars on treatments and you will still get breakage. 

There is a "new" treatment out called Brazillian blowout, it is supposed to cut down on the amount of blow drying and flat ironing you need to do. I think the kindest thing you can do for your hair is to go easy on the flat iron-if you are able maybe wash every other day if you don't already?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2010)

I think you should color your hair less often (or stop all together), and you should also stop straightening your hair so often.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I colour my hair and also blowdry and straighten it. I started using garnier Dryness Reversal Treatment since I did like it the first time I tried it. Argan Oil, KMS straightening cream and Loreal Professional Hot Style Iron Cream. I was thinking to switching to Ion Healing Jojoba Flat Iron cream since it's cheaper. My hair actually breaks sometimes just by touching it, I think that makes it seem like to not growing but I do get roots. It is possible that I am low on Iron and my hair is a bit fine but I have a good amount of it. 

Thanks for the link! I'll take a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
use a heat protector!! i can't stress this enough, especially since you blowdry+flat iron it. try and condition your hair as much as possible, and only shampoo 3-4 times a week. do you color your own hair? what color line do you use? imo, loreal is bad all around, product and moraly wise, so maybe try different lines. i think if you get a good heat protectant though, you will see awesome results!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 13, 2010)

i sleep with argan oil in my hair! its helped a lot!


----------



## marusia (Jun 13, 2010)

I use Redken Extreme Deep Fuel. It's a treatment you use once a week. I recently bleached my color to platinum blonde and it is working WONDERS!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

Another product that might help... Joico K-Pak foam. It pumps out like mousse, but it's a leave-in conditioner. I put it in after I shampoo and my hair is towel-dried. 

I used to use Infusium regularly but I find the quality has decreased.


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

I would stop straightening your hair completely.  Try to wash only 2 times per week and if you want it straight, use a brush and a dryer on low heat.  Always use a silicone serum before drying your hair.  I really like Kenra Platinum Silkening Gloss - you only need a small amount and is has UV protection.  Deep conditioner 1-2 times per week.  I really would recommend getting Thriven from Killerstrands.com, but if you don't want to spend that much, just soak you hair in oils.  I like olive/coconut/jojoba mixtures.

If you're not using professional hair color, you should switch.  You can buy anything you would ever need at Killerstrands (I swear they don't pay me, I just love them).  They also will help you with color formulation for free when you buy the products from them.

Good luck!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 22, 2010)

yea, you should try laying off the heat! If you must, like evryone said use a protectant. 
Condition condtion conditon! Every single time you shower condition your hair. so if you shower 7 days a week, condition all 7 days. Only shampoo 3 of those days. I know it sounds weird and like your hair will be oily as all hell, but once your scalps oil production adjusts, youll be fine. The conditioner willclean your hair a bit, but it will moistly add much needed moisture. Youre hair will feel loads better. Once a week i would do a deep conditioning mask, like the moroccan oil. mask. When my hair feels particualrly haggard, i sleep in it, or leave it on my tips all day.
 I would also use the morrocan oil before blow drying. 
You can also try Redken's anti snap.

Also look into a keratin/protien treatment. I like aphogees, which you can get a sallys. they have a 2 min booster, which is pretty good. But the full treatment is hardcore. You can only use it 1 every 6 weeks because its so strong. I warn you, this stuff smells and looks like diarreah. i wish i were joking. You put it all over your hair (while gagging) and blow dry it. You hair becomes hair as a helmet, whatever you do, do not touch your hair while its in this condition as it can snap right off. Make sure its all blow dried, leave it on for a bit and wash it out carefully. it saved my hair after a nightmare at a salon (dying 3 times in a week, stripping the colour and dying it again!). I love this stuff for seriously stressed out hair.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, once hair is damaged there is no real way to improve the condion of the hair, you can only mask it. I'd suggest a good trim, and switching in between masks for dry hair and masks for damaged hair. For moisture I really like argan oil proucts, Moroccan oil, Macadamia and brands like that. For the damage my favorites are Joicos K Pak line ad avedas Damage Remedy line. Try not to wash your hair daily, use a mild shampoo and be nice to it in terms of physical abuse


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, and unless your hair is very curly you should be able to get by straightening hair mainly with a blow dryer and a few swipes of a flat iron. Look up a tutorial on how toblow dry your hair straight.


----------

